# My Icosamate



## Damien Porter (Aug 23, 2015)

Years ago I designed and printed what I believe would of been the world's second icosamate. I am not sure how many have been made since then, but I have finally got round to assembling and stickering my puzzle.

For those that haven't seen one before an icosamate is an icosahedron that is cut halfway into the puzzle from the corners. Mine unlike the only other I have seen has 10 colors. I chose to do this to make the colors more obviously distinct. It has a total of 32 moving parts that are all visible plus a spherical core. In the photo I have it next to a standard sized 3x3x3. What are peoples thoughts.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Praetorian (Aug 26, 2015)

dude I've been wanting to see an icosahedron shaped twisty puzzle this is awesome


----------



## NewCuber000 (Aug 26, 2015)

This would be a cool puzzle to try and figure out


----------

